# Porch and Floor paint on trim and doors and cabinets ?



## JeriJoWA (Nov 24, 2021)

micahmye said:


> If I was in your place I would try to talk to a experienced paint rep, paint products change often.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that's what I'll do.


----------

